# Looking to move to Penang



## ricknsue (Nov 10, 2012)

After 3 wonderful holidays in Penang,we have decided to go over in June for 3 months and rent a condo at Battu Ferringhi and make enquiries as to what is involved in making Penang our home.
We are from Queensland and wondering if there are any Aussies and/or expats in the area that would maybe like to meet up for a coffee and chat about any tips,hints on what is the best and easiest avenue to take.
Any help and advice is much appreciated.


----------



## justin_tan (Feb 15, 2013)

Welcome to Penang


----------



## Inquisitive (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks Justin,
I'm not moving for work, just to have a look for retirement. I'm not sure which would be the best area to settle. I love the sea and would love to be able to see if not be able to swim regularly in ocean. (Hope it's clean!)
Any suggestions as to area?

Thank you,
Marilyn


----------



## ricknsue (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks Justin,we not there yet,not till 8th June..counting down the days tho..lol..really looking forward to our trip & hopefully getting to meet some expats over there.

Sue


----------

